# New Pics - Apr 19, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A little something for everybody today .. ducks, pigeons, sparrows, and a baby crow ..

I can't believe that one or more people managed to dump a total of 3 ducklings and 6 adults at Eisenhower Park in one day .. 

http://www.rims.net/2007Apr19

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Sorry to hear about more homeless ducks. Is that a new record set for ducks and ducklings dumped in one day?... how terrible.  I sure hope that doesn't continue.

The pigeons, and ducklings, are adorable and its nice to see the couples on babies and eggs. I sure hope Traveler becomes a dad....wonder how many times that would make him a dad?.... 

The rooster is quite a handsome guy, and the sparrow is so cute!  

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Sorry to hear about more homeless ducks. Is that a new record set for ducks and ducklings dumped in one day?...


Well, it's the record thus far this season. I think the all time record was 16 in one day at Woodbridge.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

16 in one day???? Well, on the bright side.....guess that's better than 17! Geezzz.......what is wrong with people? Stupid, stupid........... They are cute little critters though.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, Terry, this was a Heinz 57 group for sure. 

I don't ever recall seeing a baby crow before and he is just the cutest little fellow. Can't be but a few days old.

That is a handsome rooster. Does he wake you up in the morning?

You're getting some great "butt" shots of Pidgey and FanTastic's new baby. Have you named it yet? Can't wait to see whose genes are predominant.

And Traveler. How handsome he is sitting on his eggs. I really hope they hatch. 

Terry, I enjoyed all these pictures so much.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> You're getting some great "butt" shots of Pidgey and FanTastic's new baby.


Those are moon shots if I've ever seen one  
I really enjoy all those great pictures you post. Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad you all are enjoying the pictures. The little roo does cocka-doodle-do every morning, but he's such a little fella, it's not too loud. No name for Pidgey and FanTastic's little one yet. It will, indeed, be interesting to see what this one is going to look like. 

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Terry,
They are all precious.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, your postings have been educational - I recognized the feather damage as mating season problems. Sure hope they all recover uneventfully!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That new pigeon with the sore foot looks a bit like my Chubby in the front. Both are pretty pigeons.

Chubby is a demanding pigeon. When it wants space, it WANTS space and will snip at anyone who gets too close. But I like Chubby, it looks so cute when it's trying to run, like it's huffing and puffing with that fat little body. Sort of looks as plump as that pigeon you have.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just so ya all know, my pigeons are pleasingly plump too.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

That little crow is just darling!!!! I hope you can find him/her a buddy! Great photos of all the little ones!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> Just so ya all know, my pigeons are pleasingly plump too. - Charis


Oh yeah??? You got some pix of them?


----------

